# 7016-H hydro-static fluid and filter change



## Endmill (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi 
I just picked up a 7016-H. After looking it over it seems that someone in their infinite wisdom mixed oils in the hydro-static transmission. It looks like a mixture of hydraulic and transmission fluid. Whatever it is, the little bit that I have drained into the pan doesn't mix. I have searched the internet for the last three days whit no luck to find out how to flush the whole system out, and use the recommended type "F" transmission fluid. I have what I be leave to be a Sundstrand Series 15 U Pump. Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks Everyone


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Endmill,

Welcome to the forum.

I would let the hydrostat drain overnight, change the filter, and refill with the recommended type "F" transmission fluid. IMO, one of the best hydraulic fluids available today.


----------



## Endmill (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks, I will give it a shot


----------

